# Vapor Carburetor



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw a pretty neat demo last night, a friend built a simple "Vapor Carburetor" and ran a small gasoline motor with it.

The fuel he used was a mix of diesel, gasoline, paint thinner and he even tossed in a few shots of liquor(dont know what it was) and it ran fine even under the load of an alternator which was charging a car battery. He also said that the it was much more efficient than the conventional carburetor that was on the small motor and would charge quite a bit longer(on the same amount of fuel) when it was hooked up.

The idea for fuel is that if it will burn, it can be used, no worries about old gasoline varnishing up or contaminants in the mix. He said that he's even mixed small amounts of motor oil in with the fuel and as long as it's relatively warm, it'll run the motor. 

I'm going to put one together in the next few weeks and test it out.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Please show pics and explain further when you get yours!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

RevWC said:


> Please show pics and explain further when you get yours!


X 2 :beercheer:


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Davarm said:


> I saw a pretty neat demo last night..


Was there any talk about investment opportunity?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

RevWC said:


> Please show pics and explain further when you get yours!


Google showed me this:











... channel ... https://www.youtube.com/user/TysonCapel23/videos


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

most people only experiment with vaporising carburetors for a short time, because they discover that the fuel milage and power is excellent while they are burning off the light ends, but when they get down to the sludge both drop off drastically. Not saying that someone won't trip on the holy grail some day but I don't know of anyone who ran a vaporizing carb system for long.

Maybe Davarm's friend has found a way to get the vaporizing system to burn all of the fuel, that would definitely be a good thing.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> Google showed me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top one was just about it,



Tirediron said:


> most people only experiment with vaporising carburetors for a short time, because they discover that the fuel milage and power is excellent while they are burning off the light ends, but when they get down to the sludge both drop off drastically. Not saying that someone won't trip on the holy grail some day but I don't know of anyone who ran a vaporizing carb system for long.


The guy's been using the set-up in his shop for years, he did say that after the volatiles evaporate out of the liquid fuel you would sometimes be left with a liquid/residue that would not burn and it would have to be poured/cleaned out and refilled with new fuel, the leftover would depend on what you were burning.

There are a few drawbacks with the system that may prevent it from being useful in all applications but to run an engine on waste flammables or in a stable shop environment, looks good to me.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Davarm said:


> That top one was just about it,
> 
> The guy's been using the set-up in his shop for years, he did say that after the volatiles evaporate out of the liquid fuel you would sometimes be left with a liquid/residue that would not burn and it would have to be poured/cleaned out and refilled with new fuel, the leftover would depend on what you were burning.
> 
> There are a few drawbacks with the system that may prevent it from being useful in all applications but to run an engine on waste flammables or in a stable shop environment, looks good to me.


Good to hear that your friend has some empirical data on the process, and that it must be efficient enough to continue the project even though there must be at least some hassle involved.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

To take an idea from another thread, a little acetone added to the fuel could increase the usage of heavier fuel components. Heating the fuel could also increase evaporation.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ugh. not this again. the fuel has to be heated to just below its boiling point in a vacuum to get consistent ignition BEFORE injection. all works well until you wreck your ride and it all goes up like a Viking funeral!
Now if somebody could build a vacuum chamber that would withstand a 100MPH head on crash intact, it'd work. BUT nobody wants to do that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I think there is some confusion about these types of devices and their potential usefulness so I might as well throw in my $0.02 to make things worse.

These devices typically(always?) rely on vacuum, just like any carburetor and most vehicles, not "*a *vacuum" or anything approaching a true one.

Whether or not these are practical in an on-road daily driver vehicle pre-shtf using quality retail fuel is an entirely different question from say... whether or not they might be practical running a small stationary engine on stale gas in a shtf situation.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> I think there is some confusion about these types of devices and their potential usefulness so I might as well throw in my $0.02 to make things worse.
> 
> These devices typically(always?) rely on vacuum, just like any carburetor and most vehicles, not "*a *vacuum" or anything approaching a true one.
> 
> Whether or not these are practical in an on-road daily driver vehicle pre-shtf using quality retail fuel is an entirely different question from say... whether or not they might be practical running a small stationary engine on stale gas in a shtf situation.


The one used in the demo, I wouldn't even think about using one for a vehicle, one backfire and you'de be in a world of hurts. Some kind of spark arrestor could be used but I "would not" trust my life to it.

Shop use, it's on my "todo" list.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Impco has been making vapor mixers for years, propane just happens to boil at -40 so it is a lot easier to vapourize, hundreds of propane engines have backfired and the world hasn't exploded. the concept isn't new, but the work involved outweighs the results or at least the motivation in most cases.
In a PAW without decent easy fuel sources inventive minds will flourish and help a great deal in keeping people fed.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I understand the concept and application of propane for use as a motor fuel but the difference with the vapor caburetor is that it pulls air through a quantity of fuel to get the vapors.

This turns the entire fuel reservoir into a potential flash point for an explosion where as with the propane or natural gas, the fuel is mixed at the intake, limiting the fuel for the explosion.

I'm no engineer, or petroleum expert but if someone(smarter than me) could overcome those problems it may make the set-up in Naekid's first video practical for more than emergency use.

I'd love to see someone on this forum run(safely) a vehicle on a vapor carburetor. "I" am too smart to trust one like the first video and probably not smart enough to make one safe enough to trust my life or the life of my to.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My brother, tried using a propane mixer and and evaporator with some success, he said that if a he had the need, he could have used exhaust manifold heat to bring the coolant in the evaporator up to a high enough temp to sustain 100 hp, but beyond that he was pretty sure that without the evaporative cooling through the carburation process that the octane limit would be reached. At the time propane was 1/2 the price of gasoline and will always be a much better fuel for spark ignition.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Adding used motor oil to the tank will do NOTHING to help keep the engine running, unless you also add a LOT of heat.

Seen these GEET reactors??






I'm sure it's a very similar concept


----------

